# Does anyone else like mixing different juice flavours



## Alex (27/12/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...s_anyone_else_like_mixing_different_kinds_of/

I do this all the time, check the reddit link for comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## yuganp (27/12/14)

I tweak all my juices. There is nothing wrong with the majority of juices, either local or international but if if does not fit my flavor profile, i will give it away or try to to get it to something that I will Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/12/14)

I never do....too afraid the result would not be an improvement. Adding menthol to a juice is the furthest I have ventured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

Andre said:


> I never do....too afraid the result would not be an improvement. Adding menthol to a juice is the furthest I have ventured.



Come on @Andre, life's to short to play it safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (27/12/14)

I love mixing up juices. At least it's an experiment you can use (most of the time). It's like cooking. It's an experiment you can eat (most of the time)......hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## qball (27/12/14)

I always have to mix and dilute with VG, most of the time it is just experimentation but now and again I find something I really like. Today mixed a commercial nut and chocolate juice, drop of vanilla - really smooth for the evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (28/12/14)

I always cut my juice with VG... I prefer the diluted flavour because i dont get tired of it as quickly. Ever since I have descovered menthol, a bit of that goes into just about everything (I vape mostly fruit flavours). I think the menthol just adds that bit of coolness that fruity vapes need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (28/12/14)

Not the same thing, but i can't bring myself to make juice with just one flavouring, i always have to mix 2 or 3 flavourings - "complex" juices. i can't just try Dulce De Leche flavour or something, i always have to "get clever".and combine flavours. ...If i was smart, i'd mix them separately, try them like that, and then combine some of the mixed juices in small quantities. So. i just explained to myself how i'm not so smart.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Danny (28/12/14)

Cat said:


> Not the same thing, but i can't bring myself to make juice with just one flavouring, i always have to mix 2 or 3 flavourings - "complex" juices. i can't just try Dulce De Leche flavour or something, i always have to "get clever".and combine flavours. ...If i was smart, i'd mix them separately, try them like that, and then combine some of the mixed juices in small quantities. So. i just explained to myself how i'm not so smart.


Im the same now, cant vape single flavours. When I started out I was happy with single flavours, now if I buy single flavours I will combine and mix to get something more complex seeming. Also find most cheaper juice that I vape only comes in 0mg, 12mg or 18mg. That forces me to have to dilute down the nic. I dont mind though have found some real winners that way, like strawberry cola and granadilla blueberry (yep it is a franken-juice!). Having to dilute though is also not too much of a problem in terms of flavour, can dilute with 0mg flavoured, I really feel for the people that have to up the nic content that really must mess with flavour levels.

So yes love mixing up bought juice and experimenting, has saved some purchases and led me to getting into crazy DIY. In fact if you love mixing it up and have some patience, DIY is excellent as an addition to the hobby. Its also fun just to use some flavour concentrates to tweak juices, it gives a little more control over the outcome in my experience.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobra (28/12/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...s_anyone_else_like_mixing_different_kinds_of/
> 
> I do this all the time, check the reddit link for comments.


Yes i do it too .Like it that way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

I heard someone in CT mixes Witchers Brew Blackbird with Alien Visions Bobas Bounty
Black Bobas... Sounds interesting. I need to try that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny (28/12/14)

Silver said:


> I heard someone in CT mixes Witchers Brew Blackbird with Alien Visions Bobas Bounty
> Black Bobas... Sounds interesting. I need to try that


I believe the first I heard of such an expensive experiment was courtesy of @HPBotha . I too think it sounds very interesting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Danny said:


> I believe the first I heard of such an expensive experiment was courtesy of @HPBotha . I too think it sounds very interesting!



Definitely expensive, but i suppose one can do just a few mls
I wonder if mixing two steeped juices requires further steeping?


----------



## johan (28/12/14)

As some already mentioned, I dilute 99% of e-juice with pure VG. Bad tobacco flavors I mix with Alien Visions Havana Gold to get them to an acceptable vape. The k#k flavors I kill with VM Menthol Ice. The only e-juice I vape as is, is Alien Visions Gryphon's Breath, which seems to be impossible to get hold of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (28/12/14)

Silver said:


> I heard someone in CT mixes Witchers Brew Blackbird with Alien Visions Bobas Bounty
> Black Bobas... Sounds interesting. I need to try that


This is all im vaping at this moment. Cant put it down. 45% blackbird and 55% bobas. Very very nice.


----------



## Andre (28/12/14)

Danny said:


> I really feel for the people that have to up the nic content that really must mess with flavour levels.


I have to do that from time to time from 12 to 18 mg. I do it with 100 mg of quality PG nic - requires but about 2 ml of nic. For me it does not affect the flavour discernible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

I usually just drip two or more juices and see what its like if it works Ill mix some of that in a separate bottle., but I still keep the original flavors separate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

under the gear Icon there is an option to export to PDF.

http://diy.mcmms.us/

Edit:

Another link I found

http://www.kritikalmass.net/categories.asp


----------



## HPBotha (28/12/14)

Danny said:


> I believe the first I heard of such an expensive experiment was courtesy of @HPBotha . I too think it sounds very interesting!



Black Boba's is an evil combo (55% Boba's and 45% Black Bird) --- and ya - i steep the two together for another five days in a dark cupboard ---- black boba's loves the dark side. 

although i tried a sunny Boba's today --- and am liking it very much!!! 50% Bobas 50% Sunshine Tobacco from Hurricane Vapes!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ollie (29/12/14)

HPBotha said:


> Black Boba's is an evil combo (55% Boba's and 45% Black Bird) --- and ya - i steep the two together for another five days in a dark cupboard ---- black boba's loves the dark side.
> 
> although i tried a sunny Boba's today --- and am liking it very much!!! 50% Bobas 50% Sunshine Tobacco from Hurricane Vapes!



sunny boba's... Now that sounds like a wikked mix! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

Reviving a very old thread that @Alex started in Dec 14 

So i was happily having a midday drip session on the Hadaly with some *Glazed Donuts*. Its nice. Other than me wanting a bit more of the bakery, it also lacks a bit of punch or spice... Or something.... 

So i dropped in a few drops of *Havana Nightz* - the glorious tobacco from JOOSE-E-LIQZ. Wow, what a combo. So nice together. A donutty tobacco of sorts. The flavours complement each other very nicely. That something sweet in Havana goes with the glazed donuts and then the tobacco comes through. Makes the Glazed Donuts much better for me!

And thats the cool part about dripping. You can add a few drops here and there to see what happens...

Lovely







What have you tried to mix that worked out surprisingly well?
Or not?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Sometimes I add a wee bit of Nasty Juice Cushman to Bumblebee - Superfruit. It works well, especially when I had flu. I don't have a dripper, but with both the Priv One and Mini Vega one can literally just pour the juice into the tank. So I mix it in the tank then let it marinade for a few hours. 

I also added a little vanilla to the Irish Coffee and it mitigated the strong coffee taste somewhat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (8/2/18)

I like to mix bazooka sour straws 3mg with liqua cookies 18mg it got me off the cigarettes. It makes a nice strawberry cookies flavor

Reactions: Like 2


----------

